# In credit with Etisalat and ADDC but cannot get refunded!



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I recently moved house from Abu Dhabi to Dubai, I forgot to cancell the standing orders for Etisalat and Abu Dhabi Distribution Company, however I did cancell and close the accounts. 

The total of around 2500 dhs between the two accounts is sitting with them and they will not give it back! They want me to transfer the credit to another account which I do not have! In Dubai I am with Du and DEWA !! 

I visited both offices, no luck, now have written letters and both never came back, I went again to their offices demanding a refund and now they both say they have filed it but it will take time "Inshalla". 

Any one else been through this and do they come up with the money in the end?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can help you. Please send me a PM.


-


----------

